
Hour and a half tour inside Oleg Antonov State Aviation Museum [video] - app4soft
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwUARB3bzTA
======
app4soft
Read more about museum on Wikipedia[0] or visit its homepage.[1]

[0]
[https://en/wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine_State_Aviation_Museum](https://en/wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine_State_Aviation_Museum)

[1] [http://www.aviamuseum.com.ua/en](http://www.aviamuseum.com.ua/en)

